# My stab at a Gravegrabber Zombie



## Monger (Jul 8, 2007)

*Well I decided to try and give a grave grabber a try and added some movement to it. I have a bunch of pictures as the process went but I used the following websites as inspiration: I used Spooky Blue’s site for the corpse http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/groundbreaker/groundbreaker1.htm

And I used the Garage of Evil website for the idea to animate it. http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/animated_groundbreakers.php

I used Spooky’s tutorial on how to make the corpse. I rolled up newspaper to make the torso and ribcage…etc…

One thing I found out is in Hot South Florida get the good duct tape and not the cheapo stuff.

When down to Wal-Mart and bought a can of carpet adhesive (I used the whole can for this project) and 8 of their .87 cent paint brushes. Got back home and started shredding newspaper. I also used Spooky’s tutorial; to make the hands.

Here is a pic with the newspaper added to fill it in. Sorry I forgot to take a pic of the pre-papered form.



After letting it dry I got a roll of paper towels and started shredding, I was pretty liberal with the adhesive at this point. Also the skull I bought from the SPIRIT store for $5.00 (I guess it wont glow any more).

Front View:


Back View:


Then I started painting, boy that was fun. I got a small can of reject paint from the Home Depot ($1.00) and a small can of Red Mahogany stain. Get dirty and messing. He is Starting to look Nasty



Word of advise: Use a Bigger wooden base and stronger wood, I had major issue with this and had to do a lot of reinforcement. The pics say it all. In order for it not to tip over I had to place a free weight on the base and also used some fishing line to raise the hands off the floor.



Here is the video of it during daytime hours - Sorry but it is Sideways

YouTube - Daytime Grave Grabber Zombie

and then at night with the strobe and Fog Machine going.

YouTube - Grave Grabber Rocker

*


----------



## biggin69 (May 25, 2007)

Looks Good!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Job!!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

cool deal looks good


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks great Monger. One question. Did you paint it with the latex paint first and then stain it? I am going to make two this year hopefully (we have 6 month old twins and it is hard to do anything right now). I am going to follow spooky blue's directions but he didnt quite spell that out exactly. Is it even possible to stain it after you paint it? Or is it one or the other. I know he now uses elmers glue, but I bought carpet adhesive. 

One other thing, mine is not going to be animated it is just going to be a static prop. I was thinking of using pvc as my core or spine and then have rebar in the ground to anchor the whole thing down instead of using a plywood base, which doesnt seem very sturdy.

Thanks


----------

